# Killed my Dremel



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a Rotozip, burned it up building my house same as your Dremel dust in the bearings. I bought a DeWalt rotary tool to replace it. The DeWalt seems like a better tool to me and was comparibly priced.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got a six year old variable speed RotoZip (pre-Bosch) and a two year old DeWalt cutout tool. Truthfully, it's painfully hard to burn either tool out. They're both excellent tools and made for cutting drywall and such, so drywall dust should never, ever be a problem.

The RotoZip is by far and by design the more versatile power tool. In fact, I use my RotoZip with the ZipMate attachment and masonry or metal cutting wheels all of the time to install doggie doors in stucco walls or through metal jacketed doors. Stucco dust is brutal on gears, bearings and such and it has never flinched. Metal dust is also pretty harsh. I've even used the RotoZip and ZipMate with the dry diamond tile cutting wheel on thick floor tiles without so much as a whimper or hesitation. For me, it's an exceptionally versatile and rugged problem solver type of power tool.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

Seven-six-two millimeter. Full. Metal. Jacket.

(sorry, that popped in my head and I had to post it!)


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

45 minutes... That's the amount of time the Rotozip lasted. My Dremel outlived it. The motor lock jammed up so I couldn't change out the bits. The motor ran fine though. I guess plaster dust is murder on tools. The good thing is that both Lowes and HD have excellent return policies. On to the Dewalt, if I can find a retailer that sells it.


----------

